
Single Div CSS Tesla Cybertruck - reddotX
https://codepen.io/lynnandtonic/full/NWWmzjr
======
gavinray
Super cool!

Is there a tool for these types of things or is it by-hand wizardry?

~~~
barbarbar
At least some css wizards are doing it by hand. Fx Diane Smith has made
several extremely beautiful oil paintings in pure html and css. Which is an
outright insane achievement.

------
cvaidya1986
Amazing

